# Breakfast



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a good bacon or salmon eggs benedict in the Marina?
Ive been trying to find one since I arrived and have not yet succeded. It is a fantastic morning after the night before meal!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Admittedly not the4 Marina, but the best eggs benedict in Dubai is at More cafe at Rotana (Double Deckers) More Dubai - Café Restaurant Review and Information and call on +971 4 283 0224


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

awesome!! ta, will look into it.


----------



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a good bacon or salmon eggs benedict in the Marina?
> Ive been trying to find one since I arrived and have not yet succeded. It is a fantastic morning after the night before meal!!!


try pain quotidien in JBR - they are in Rimal on the Marina Walk side.

don't think they have bacon, this is replaced with turkey ham.


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

The Underground at Habtoor Hotel also serves a full fry up.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Admittedly not the4 Marina, but the best eggs benedict in Dubai is at More cafe at Rotana (Double Deckers) More Dubai - Café Restaurant Review and Information and call on +971 4 283 0224



Closer to the Marina is the More Cafe in the Gold & Diamond Park.


-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

gnomes said:


> The Underground at Habtoor Hotel also serves a full fry up.


They also do quite a nice Bangers & Mash and Chicken Curry.

Watched the Bolton vs Liverpool match there - not good - we were robbed!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> They also do quite a nice Bangers & Mash and Chicken Curry.
> 
> Watched the Bolton vs Liverpool match there - not good - we were robbed!


I know this place will probably bring you back bad memories about Bolton vs Liverpool, however I really like the Underground and I propose we pick it as our official saturday lunch pub!!!! 

Hope everybod agrees!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> I know this place will probably bring you back bad memories about Bolton vs Liverpool, however I really like the Underground and I propose we pick it as our official saturday lunch pub!!!!
> 
> Hope everybod agrees!!!


You had me at Hola


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Try the Montgomerie for a fry up! Lovely!


----------

